
Show HN: A free tool to monitor and implement DMARC - jjets718
http://dmarc.postmarkapp.com/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=board&utm_campaign=dmarc
======
spdustin
We used this and discovered that our "authenticated" Mailchimp campaigns were
actually failing to be validated properly, and some email systems (especially
corporate systems with spam filtering appliances like Barracuda) were not
delivering our email. DMARC didn't help tell us that our mail wasn't being
delivered, per se, but once we made a change (our own spf/dkim records, along
with other DNS-related changes) and stopped using Mailchimp's authentication,
our following campaigns have seen a higher deliver rate (evidenced by more
opens, clicks, and OOF responses for campaigns that aren't fundamentally
different).

I'd also recommend, in addition to Postmark's tool (not in place of), checking
out [https://dmarcian.com](https://dmarcian.com). You can use both at once for
DMARC aggregate reports, and additionally forward the forensic DMARC reports
to _dmarcian_ for analysis.

It's been said before, but email deliverability is _hard_. Thank goodness
tools like this are around to help us mere mortals understand more of it, and
protect the repute to of our domains in the process.

~~~
jjets718
Hi spdustin. Thanks for the comment. Deliverability is crucial, and that's one
reason we built our free DMARC tool. We want anyone sending transactional
email to have their emails reliably delivered to the inbox. dmarcian looks
like a great tool as well, so thanks for recommending it.

------
jjets718
Hi all! I’m Jack and I work on the Postmark team at Wildbit. This is a free
tool from Postmark to help you monitor and implement DMARC for your domain.
DMARC is a standard that prevents hackers and spammers from using your domain
to send spam without your permission. The tool helps you do this by processing
reports from major ISPs about your domain’s DMARC alignment and turns them
into beautiful, human-readable weekly email digests, absolutely free. If you
have any questions about this tool, I and one or two other members of the
Postmark team will be around to answer your questions.

~~~
Synergyse
Does implementing DMARC help prevent normal email from your domain getting
marked as spam?

~~~
jjets718
Hi there Synergyse! It can. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Google lets
users set up DMARC for regular Gmail accounts. But, you can set up DMARC for
Google Apps emails. First you need to set up DKIM and SPF for your Google Apps
domain. Once DKIM and SPF are set up, you should start to implement DMARC
slowly. Here's a good resource that will help you implement it:
[https://support.google.com/a/answer/2466563?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/2466563?hl=en).
Thanks and let me know if you have any other questions!

------
jjets718
I should also add that the folks at Postmark who created this great tool were
Chris Nagele, Artem Chistyakov, and Derek Rushforth.

